
Show HN: Anonymous salary reports - dzonga
http://dollartranscript.xyz
======
dzonga
I believe in the open web. Trying to get away from walled gardens. Decided I
want to switch from iOS Development. And try make a simple web app ->
dollartranscript! Fetches/Sends/Decodes Json pretty much what every web app
does Responsive via Flexbox. No need for a grid based on my noob knowledge.
Frequency chart made with SVG no external libraries Backend: Swift 3 | 4.
PostgreSQL as datastore also providing statistical capabilities. Inline CSS
FTW Any critique welcome.

------
markhall
broken link for me.

~~~
dzonga
here's the url: [http://dollartranscript.xyz/](http://dollartranscript.xyz/)

~~~
anonfunction
It's just a default nginx page.

